# Looking for mosses/ferns



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello everyone

I am really getting into moss/ferns on driftwood and I am in search of some new specimens. The ferns/mosses I currently have are:
Java Fern
Java Fern "Windelov"
Java Fern Narrow
Flame Moss
X-mas Moss (supposedly)
Singapore Moss
Fissidens Fontanus(On the way)
Subwassertang

If you have any different kinds of mosses/ferns that you may have extra I would be willing to trade with you.

Thanks
Jackson


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have lots of Java needle leaf. You'll have to pick out the gibbia. Other than that it's really nice.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Tex. I have needle not Narrow sorry but I screwed up on my post.


----------

